# Who's curious??? New datamine



## Ashariel (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/87efom/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_131_update/

New events!!!

Edit: I heard the Alice event starts Friday morning!!!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 27, 2018)

Woo! I updated my post about the eastr thread to include this too! 

Honestly, I’m really excited for the pink wood flirt and hibiscus hairpin


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 27, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> New events!!!



Just wanted to say thanks for not putting spoilers in your thread title. I like to be surprised.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 27, 2018)

O'my gosh! It's my buddy O'hare!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 27, 2018)

There are only two things im interested in. Gulliver and Zipper.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 27, 2018)

When will my Rainbow Feather, Cafe Uniform and Orange Sandals ever arrive?


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 27, 2018)

Going to include that there is an update! Normally the game says to update when you open it but I had to go through the PlayStore to update it. So check your app store for the update!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 27, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for not putting spoilers in your thread title. I like to be surprised.



Sry I forgot to write Spoiler hope I didn't ruin anything for you..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2018)

An Easter event too?!  When will I be able to put my phone down?  Lol.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 27, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> An Easter event too?!  When will I be able to put my phone down?  Lol.



I know I hope its not all at the same time...


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 27, 2018)

The hibiscus hairpin, well I guess I could use it as a substitute until Nintendo adds the Pink or White cosmos hairpiece into the game.

The dandelion is in the game already.  Please, Nintendo!


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 27, 2018)

i kinda dig the new rv paint.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 28, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> Sry I forgot to write Spoiler hope I didn't ruin anything for you..



Nah, in this game it's no biggie. I'm just a no-spoiler person in general, but it doesn't really bother me here.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 28, 2018)

YAY!!!  New camper skins!!  I want them all!

And I wonder what the "gift" thing is all about?  It looks great!


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow, that's a lot of great new content coming! I have to give it to Nintendo... their efforts to keep this game fresh and fun is really impressive.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 28, 2018)

The Alice portion of it starts ur change of day Thursday night or Friday morning...


----------

